
Stanford’s social robot ‘Jackrabbot’ seeks to understand pedestrian behavior - rezist808
https://news.stanford.edu/2016/06/01/stanfords-social-robot-jackrabbot-seeks-understand-pedestrian-behavior/
======
Animats
There's a classic paper on this: "Go ahead, make my day: Robot conflict
resolution by aggressive competition"[1] The idea is that robots should use
"aggressive signaling" to get other robots and humans out of the way.

Some mobile robots used in hospitals have been programmed to be slightly pushy
in their movements when obstructed. Otherwise, they stall out whenever they
encounter a corridor blocked by two people standing and talking.

[1]
[http://robotics.usc.edu/publications/downloads/pub/127/](http://robotics.usc.edu/publications/downloads/pub/127/)

------
bbcbasic
Understand unexceptional behavior?

